# Lowrance Elit 5



## Dengler (30. Juni 2013)

Moin moin zusammen,

rede nicht lange drum herum, Elite 5 oder Elite 5 DSI erwerben?

Angel zu 99% auf der Ostsee.

DAnke


----------



## pike-81 (1. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Mir fehlt da der Vergleich, aber mein DSI möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
Petri


----------



## Dengler (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elit 5*

Danke für die Info,

stimmt es das bas Dsi nicht auf Fischfang ausgelegt ist, keine Fischsymbole etc. ?


----------



## Fordfan (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elit 5*

Hi,

richtig, DSI Geräte besitzen keine Fishfinder-Funktionen, Fischalarm und Symboldarstellungen. Die DSI Geräte zeigen ein technisch bedingt bestmögliches Bild der Unterwasserwelt. 
Die DSI-Funktionalität kann nur in der Bewegung genutzt werden! Optimal bei ab 13km/h.

Rene


----------



## pike-81 (3. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Hab auch beim Ankern ein gutes Bild.
13km/h bin ich noch nie gefahren, da ich bisher ausschließlich rudere.
Fische sieht man auf jeden Fall zuverlässig. Keine Symbole, aber klare Echos.
Petri


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elit 5*



Dengler schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> rede nicht lange drum herum, Elite 5 oder Elite 5 DSI erwerben?
> 
> ...




Elite-5 

Auf keinen fall ein reines dsi Gerät Kaufen

Mfg Benni


----------



## pike-81 (4. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild, hab ich noch zufällig auf meinem Handy:






Zwei große Einzelfische oberhalb der 10m-Linie.
Man kann jede Menge Einstellungen vornehmen: Farbe, Kontrast, Tiefe, Frequenz, Zoomen, zurück scrollen, GPS mit Trackline und Speicherpunkten...
Keine Ahnung, bin SEHR zufrieden.


----------



## Dengler (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elit 5*

Moin moin,

also ich habe jetzt ein Elite 5 zum Geburtstag bekommen.

Hoffe das es gut sein wird.

MfG


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elit 5*



Dengler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> also ich habe jetzt ein Elite 5 zum Geburtstag bekommen.
> 
> ...




Gute Wahl, du wirst zufrieden sein |supergri


----------



## Dengler (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elit 5*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gute Wahl, du wirst zufrieden sein |supergri



Jupp, danke für die vielen Infos.

Petri Dank an alle.

Was kann ich für mein altes noch bekommen X91 Im Koffer, gute Batterie und Geber mit Geberstange?


----------

